# >> GintyFab x ORT // 2012 GLI Build Thread (occasionally updated) <<



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

As many of you know, it's not always easy to find time to work on your personal cars when you're splitting your time between work, shows, home life, etc. Our buddy Brendan @ GintyFab sold his bagged B6 wagon not long ago and picked up a 2012 Jetta GLI. It wasn't more than a few days old when we asked the question 'how long until it touches the pavement?' If you read our blog titled _The Demon Within_, you know that people like us never change. We like to tweak, fiddle and mod damn near anything we get our hands on! It was only a matter of time until Brendan got to work on his GLI. 

We figured it'd be cool to showcase our collaborative efforts on his GLI via a build/documentary thread in the air suspension forum. If you're not familiar with GintyFab, you will be by the end of this build. Brendan is one of the most detail oriented people I've ever met and if you saw the air install in SteveO's wagon or our shop MkIII Jetta, then you've seen his work. 

The goal with the GLI was to keep the boot fully functional including retaining the factory spare tire. This is a feat in and of itself and not something that is easily achieved. However, with proper planning and measuring, Brendan made it happen. 

Without further ado, let's get to it... 










GintyFab GLI Badgeless [hand made perfection] 










Shaved Boot Lid 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Now onto the 'low'. 

The setup going into the GLI is as follows: 

(2) AccuAir 3 gallon aluminum tanks 
AccuAir e-Level with RockerSwitch AND TouchPad 
AccuAir RF Fobs 
ORT Wiring Kit 
Dakota Digital Odyssey 52mm gauge 
BagYard Supreme Series Fronts 
Dorbritz D-Cup Rears 
Slam Specialties SS-5's 
Dual Viair 444's 
Triple Trumpet Train Horn 

Carpeting removed for test fitting of three gallon tanks 










Driver side will hold the other three gallon tank 










Fully gutted spare tire well 










Building the mounting board for the 'core' management components 










The compressor wires were attached and carpet was added to reduce noise and vibration 










The base was then coated with trunk bed liner for a durable yet appealing finish. 










The final location of all the 'core' management pieces... 










Everything fits cleaning under the spare tire and there is plenty of clearance between the spare and the compressor head. 










Bracket made for the first tank 










Note, there was special consideration and measurements that had to be taken in order to account for the trunk spring. 










Cover was made for the first tank 










it's made out of 16 gauge steel. 

This thread will be updated occasionally with new pictures, information, etc. The finished product should definitely be incredible!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking awesome! I mentioned this in the Mk6 Jetta forum but im in the process of installing air on my GLI as well and am mounting the management under the spare while retaining it for full use as well! However, im leaving compressors and tank to be visible. 

Good stuff can't wait to see it slammed :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Going to follow this. Also going to read through your blog :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks dude :thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Running power wires through the fire wall.











peel back the felt liner and your see the rubber boot with the teets 











Cut a nipple off and start fishing.
I am running two power wires because I plan on running a sub.











Center console was pulled and the kill switch for the compressors was placed in the middle.










Brendan much prefers grommets to bulkheads as bulkheads are an extra connection point which can leak.











All wires are labeled for easy wiring as well as easy troubleshooting.










A close up of the senders in place.










Almost every piece is in place and ready to be completely wired. Notice the gauge senders which correspond to _each_ corner of the car with the tank sender in the middle.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Whoa definitely watching this. ic:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

are those PTC fittings on the back side of the senders?


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

98DUB said:


> are those PTC fittings on the back side of the senders?


They sure are, look like 1/8th inch line to me but I will let Andrew confirm the size of the line. :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont mean to thread jack or get off topic but why run a compressor kill switch?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

choey said:


> I dont mean to thread jack or get off topic but why run a compressor kill switch?


If they are annoying you or if you have passengers in the car.


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

You know I don't post on vortex much, but DAMN this deserves one! :beer::beer::beer:


I'm amazed by how many small details Brendan always covers. Those wire labels is a cracking good idea. Curious to see how those tanks are going to fit in there, as well as how the airline will mount as to not interfere with the spare. I know however its done, it'll be clean. :thumbup: and :heart: as always. 






Mark


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

98DUB said:


> are those PTC fittings on the back side of the senders?


Yes, they are 1/8th PTC



choey said:


> I dont mean to thread jack or get off topic but why run a compressor kill switch?


 In my old car I used the kill switch all the time. It was a wagon and the comps were a little on the loud side. If I was on the phone, or my dogs in the car, I would just shut them off until I wanted to fill them. It's also a nice feature if your leaving the car unattended for a while. I will air out, empty tanks, and use the kill switch. A thief would have a hard time jacking the car(unless he's on the vortex now:sly




bgsapc said:


> You know I don't post on vortex much, but DAMN this deserves one! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> I'm amazed by how many small details Brendan always covers. Those wire labels is a cracking good idea. Curious to see how those tanks are going to fit in there, as well as how the airline will mount as to not interfere with the spare. I know however its done, it'll be clean. :thumbup: and :heart: as always.
> ...


Thanks Mark! I'm kind of leaning towards one 3 gal tank because I want to run a sub on the other side. The fender woofer is sub par to say the least. We will see how often they refill. 
Did you ever get your e-level sorted?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

98DUB said:


> are those PTC fittings on the back side of the senders?


They are Parker 1/8" FNPT PTC Prestolok Fittings :thumbup::beer:



bagged_hag said:


> They sure are, look like 1/8th inch line to me but I will let Andrew confirm the size of the line. :thumbup:


Correct.



choey said:


> I dont mean to thread jack or get off topic but why run a compressor kill switch?


Compressor kill switches are huge in Europe due to the illegal nature of air ride. If you are pulled over by the police, you cut the compressors off so they don't suspect anything. It's a great feature to have :beer:



bgsapc said:


> You know I don't post on vortex much, but DAMN this deserves one! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> I'm amazed by how many small details Brendan always covers. Those wire labels is a cracking good idea. Curious to see how those tanks are going to fit in there, as well as how the airline will mount as to not interfere with the spare. I know however its done, it'll be clean. :thumbup: and :heart: as always.
> ...


Agreed! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

how do you go about wiring the kill switch? i thought about putting one in when i want my power on but not the compressors to kick in. which wire do i put the switch on?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a quality build :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

babydubz said:


> how do you go about wiring the kill switch? i thought about putting one in when i want my power on but not the compressors to kick in. which wire do i put the switch on?


You add it to the yellow wire on the accuair wiring harness.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

fancy :laugh:


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

This is nice.:beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

sub'd :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[Nipple marked for trimming] 










[SS-6 + D-Cups with plenty of clearance!] 










[Brendan changed the direction of the arrows after spending far too long on the phone with Carling Technologies] 



















The 'control center' in action. The Dakota gauge displays both spring pressure and tank pressure. Note the rocker switch is red because the sensors are not yet hooked up. :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

looks good, I think a rectangular gauge would be a better fit though. :beer::beer:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

How did you change those arrows on the switch? Can you just pop them out and rotate them?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

fenny said:


> How did you change those arrows on the switch? Can you just pop them out and rotate them?


 The original arrows are painted on, so I had to scrape them off with a sharp blade. I tried solvents but nothing would take them off. I then cut new ones. The button is made by Carling Technologies, and they do make one with the arrows facing the new direction.........but it's a custom order and you have to order 250......I spoke with multiple people from the company and they have hands down, the worst tech support ever!!!:banghead: 
If you have any questions on how to do it, PM me.:thumbup:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

I will when I get around to it. I just started installing my kit today, and I happen to come across your thread and placement of the rocker switch. Perfect, but I'd like the up and down arrow instead of side to side. Cheers. I'll pm you when I get to that point of the install. More important things to do yet. 

:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I want moar updates! :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

haha. That's why he said occasionally updated. 
My cars on hold. as i'm installing e-level on a new passat. 
I will get back to updates shortly.:thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> haha. That's why he said occasionally updated.
> My cars on hold. as i'm installing e-level on a new passat.
> I will get back to updates shortly.:thumbup:


make a thread about that too!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We've been asked to keep the build on the Passat 'quiet' until SoWo.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We've been asked to keep the build on the Passat 'quiet' until SoWo.


What passat build?


----------

